# Where Do You Buy Your Scents/Oils?



## MyHappyHour (Jan 21, 2012)

I normally get oils from Brambleberry.com and I've been trying a couple different places for fragrances... any recommendations?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 21, 2012)

There was a recent discussion about where to get supplies awhile back. You'll find it helpful.

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... &highlight

I get most of my FOs from Peak and Nature's Garden but I do buy a few from WSP and Sweet Cakes. I also buy a few FOs from Just Scent. I live in OH so I tend to stick with either suppliers close by or ones that have reasonable shipping rates.


----------



## Chefmom (Jan 25, 2012)

A second vote for Peak's and Nature's Garden.


----------



## Mr. Soap (Jan 27, 2012)

www.soapsupplies.net


----------



## Genny (Jan 27, 2012)

My main fo suppliers are:
Natures Garden
Bittercreek
Brambleberry
Elements


----------

